
Audio and Video support in HTML 5 - the basics-Part 1 - Arkid
http://microreviews.org/audio-and-video-support-in-basics-html-5/
======
alwillis
It appears that Google’s WebM (VP8) codec in all likelihood _does_ infringe on
existing patents: [http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2011/07/googles-webm-
vp8-all...](http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2011/07/googles-webm-
vp8-allegedly-infringes.html)

